# Who wants to go fishing Friday???



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

The fishing has been good out in 130 - 160 FOW lately... wanna go Friday??? 



> .THURSDAY NIGHT...NORTHWEST GALES TO 45 KT. CHANCE OF SHOWERS.
> WAVES 10 TO 14 FT BUILDING TO 14 TO 18 FT OVERNIGHT.
> .FRIDAY...NORTHWEST GALES TO 45 KT NORTH GALES TO 40 KT IN THE
> AFTERNOON. CHANCE OF SHOWERS. WAVES 15 TO 20 FT.
> ...


Ok... on 2nd thought....

NOT!!!!! :lol:

This is sure going to stir it up out there!!! :yikes:


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

They actually have it upgraded to a Storm Watch overnight!!! :yikes:



> ...STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH FRIDAY
> MORNING...
> 
> .THURSDAY...WEST WINDS 15 TO 25 KT INCREASING TO GALES TO 40 KT EARLY IN THE AFTERNOON...THEN INCREASING TO STORM FORCE WINDS TO50 KT LATE. CHANCE OF SHOWERS. SLIGHT CHANCE OF THUNDERSTORMS IN THE AFTERNOON. WAVES 1 TO 3 FT BUILDING TO 7 TO 10 FT IN THE AFTERNOON.
> ...


Time for a 3 Hour Tour????? 



> .....Five passengers set sail that day
> For a three hour tour, a three hour tour.
> 
> The weather started getting rough,
> ...


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Poo Poo 20 footers!!!! That's flat calm in the Bering Sea....


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Somebody will be out there in a 14 foot boat....fishing or duck hunting


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

frenchriver1 said:


> Poo Poo 20 footers!!!! That's flat calm in the Bering Sea....


La - tee - friggin' - Da!!!!

Now.... we aren't exactly talking about the Bering Sea now are we? 

Not tooooo often do we get a forecast of 20 foot waves in *Lake Michigan*. Occasionally ... it does happen... but not too often!


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I have flown over the ocean many times but never really looked down at the ocean, I may drive over this weekend to check out the waves and do some river fishing, 20 footers in the big lake is pretty impressive. Keep us updated, please.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Now they have the forecast up to 22 footers!!!!



> ...STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM THIS AFTERNOON THROUGH FRIDAY
> AFTERNOON...
> 
> .TODAY...WEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KT BECOMING SOUTHWEST 15 TO 25 KT
> ...


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Well... 

She's a blowin' out there this morning!! :yikes:

From the South Haven Lighthouse at 5:30am....



> Wind Speed: 46.83 kts (24.09 m/s)
> Max Wind Speed: 57.04 kts (29.34 m/s)
> Wind Direction: 005° (N)
> Air Temperature: 55.8 °F (13.2 °C)


I like go to the graph that shows the 5 minute increments over the past 3 hours!! Highest gust so far... 59.66 knots = 68.656 mph!!! :tdo12: 

Only 23 footers at the Mid-Lake Buoy!!! :lol:



> 5-day plot - Wind Direction Wind Direction (WDIR): NNW ( 330 deg true )
> 5-day plot - Wind Speed Wind Speed (WSPD): 35.0 kts
> 5-day plot - Wind Gust Wind Gust (GST): 44.7 kts
> 5-day plot - Wave Height Wave Height (WVHT): 23.0 ft


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

They are only 11 footers right now off of Ludington....calming down....they were 14's.....and it looks like the sustained wind hit about 40 knots....with gusts over 50 knots
http://uglos.engin.umich.edu/station_page.php?station=45024
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=bsbm4

Woke up about 3am to some transformers popping and my alarm clock off. Nothing like brushing your teeth by the LED glow of your flashlight. 
Took a spin down the road before heading to work and there is a tree across the road, pulled the powerline down, and now the power poles are leaning out towards the road. Those Consumers guys are gonna be busy today.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Peak wind was about 60mph at 2:55am.........
I guess it makes sense that I lost power at about 3am! 
http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news/60916-winds-take-down-trees?newsgroup_id=


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Looks a little randy!

http://surfgrandhaven.com/640cam2.php


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Looks a little randy!
> 
> http://surfgrandhaven.com/640cam2.php


At least the web cam is still on it's mount & operating....*RIGHT NOW!
:evilsmile*


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

How come you're not out at the end of the Holland pier casting????

Holland Channel Webcam :yikes::lol:


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone want to go surfing? Insane...


----------



## Captnbobb (Oct 20, 2003)

The difference between the Bering Sea and Lake Michigan (or Superior) is the steepness of the waves. I've fished reasonably well in my 20 ft boat in 5 foot rollers but 3-4 ft waves that are close together and steep from local winds are much worse. I've seen pictures of 40 ft ocean waves that look more like giant rollers that you could drive a small boat up and down over. The 23 ft waves on Lake Michigan are likely very steep and you'd be much more likely to bury the front end of a boat in the next wave while coming down the first...I've done this in a 28 ft sailboat in 8-10 waves and it kinda fun for the first few minutes but was all I wanted. Makes Cedar Point seem kinda tame.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I didnt quite make it there this weekend, did anyone get any pics, seeing the waves crash into the pier would have been sweet.


----------

